# I want to get a black widow slingshot for hunting small game is there any info on what bands,ammo,practice,stalking techniques. much appreciated



## Jamie Lee Hannaford (Mar 27, 2015)

I want to get a black widow slingshot for hunting small game is there any info on what bands,ammo,practice,stalking techniques. much appreciated.

:iono:


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

This is what all of this forum is about, look at the sections you are interested in.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

If you are all for hunting (like me) then you should direct most of your questions here : http://slingshotforum.com/forum/23-slingshot-hunting/

The black widow is efficient, but you can buy much better shooters from vendors on this forum.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


----------



## Jamie Lee Hannaford (Mar 27, 2015)

zippo said:


> If you are all for hunting (like me) then you should direct most of your questions here : http://slingshotforum.com/forum/23-slingshot-hunting/
> 
> The black widow is efficient, but you can buy much better shooters from vendors on this forum.


thank you much appretiated


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

This is an old Barnett, given to me by Monkeynipples a while ago. This slingshot is now imported by Daisy and is known as the Daisy B-52.









The same mods can be done to the Barnett Black Widow as it is now manufactured.

wll


----------

